# PC game: Pro Cycling Manager- tips, tricks, or hints???



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

I just started playing and it's consuming my life, which is particularly unfortunate since I have my semester finals.

Any masters of the game have any tips or hints to offer to a n00b? It's frustrating when the computer wins more races for me when I simulate a race rather than me winning the race by playing it.

I've search game sites but findings are sparse and not informative. They do lists two useless cheats that I refuse to use. Winning a PC game is more gratifying w/o them.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

I like PacMan.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I have the Cycling Manager 3 version, from a couple years ago. I would say the keys were to put the riders in sprint mode early, like with 1 or 1.5 km to go. Also, watch your lead rider's energy level, have him do as little as possible until the end. And if you get a rider in a break, don't work. The computer guys aren't smart enough to start cursing at you. They keep working and you can attack towards the end. How is the latest version? give some race reports.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Currently, I'm managing T-Mobile.

Andreas Kloden just won the Tour with Ullrich runner up at "46 and Menchov finishing in
3rd. My more disappointing rider is Vinokourov, who withdrew from the Tour and hasn't won a Classic yet. Andreas Klier is my most consistent rider with two 4th place finishes in the Ronde van Vlaanderan and Roubaix, which were both won by Boonen.

My two sprinters, Olaf Pollack and Zabel, are having a prolific season. Pollack started early and won 3 consecutive stages of the GP Qatar followed by more Continental wins and is the current Deutschland Champion. Zabel swept most of the races ending in 
"-farht", won Tour stages, and numerous more Continental race wins.

In transfer news, Guerini was bought out of his contract for 157,000 Euros (good riddance). My two biggest acquisitions include Pizzato from Quickstep and a climber named Sella from Ceramica-Panaria. Both are young riders, Pizzato is 23 and Sella is 24, with strong attributes whose investment in the two will pay dividends. My greatest loss was Eric Baumann, who is having a superb season but is leaving for a Continental team, LA-Liberty, next year.


With the season nearing the end, I can say that it's been a very successful year thus far. 

I just wish I had a computer powerful enough to fully run the graphics. This game eats RAM, hertz, and processing power like crazy.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

I cant figure out how to pick races. Besides the races that are obligatory for my team, I dont know how to do the smaller Continental races. What buttons do I click???


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's the link to the official site for the game is you would like to purchase and download the game for $20.


https://buy.metaboli.com/vnt/panier.html?partenaire=9&id_titre=112


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

ive been playing the demo a lot recently (broke right now). you can only use csc and u only get the 2nd to last stage of the giro, but its still fun.

my best results were basso 6 (did it twice) with voigt, julich, and ceastre in the top 20. ive found getting some of the worse riders up in the front setting the pace high off the start works well, as they dont get stuck in the back at the first climb or first time the pack breaks. it also gives them a shot to take one of the preems (top of the first mtn, sprint at the bottom) by having one of them sprint for it with 1.5-2km before it occurs. laeving your main players in the front 3rd of the pack untill the last 3rd of the race is key. if a break occurs, let the pack chase it down, don't try to bridge it (havent seen one break go to the finish yet). worst case scenario use your weaker riders to chase it down by ahving them go off the front, the pack will follow. in the last 10km get your riders up front, and send them off with 5km to go. usually they will draw a pretty large pack, so make suire they are fueled and out of the wind, charging up. with 2km put them on full power, and start the sprint as soon as it shows up....use of the pause is neccessary to get everything done.

i cant wait to buy the game when i get some more money.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

CC09 said:


> ive been playing the demo a lot recently (broke right now). you can only use csc and u only get the 2nd to last stage of the giro, but its still fun.
> 
> my best results were basso 6 (did it twice) with voigt, julich, and ceastre in the top 20. ive found getting some of the worse riders up in the front setting the pace high off the start works well, as they dont get stuck in the back at the first climb or first time the pack breaks. it also gives them a shot to take one of the preems (top of the first mtn, sprint at the bottom) by having one of them sprint for it with 1.5-2km before it occurs. laeving your main players in the front 3rd of the pack untill the last 3rd of the race is key. if a break occurs, let the pack chase it down, don't try to bridge it (havent seen one break go to the finish yet). worst case scenario use your weaker riders to chase it down by ahving them go off the front, the pack will follow. in the last 10km get your riders up front, and send them off with 5km to go. usually they will draw a pretty large pack, so make suire they are fueled and out of the wind, charging up. with 2km put them on full power, and start the sprint as soon as it shows up....use of the pause is neccessary to get everything done.
> 
> i cant wait to buy the game when i get some more money.



I'm still learning the finer points of the game. Im not good at playing the mountain stages, especially when the computer has the tendency to attack 100km from the finish and no one wants to chase. It's happened many times. In my 2005 season of the Giro, Francesco Casagrande attacked with ~30K left and was never caught because the peloton was in tatters. I tried using my domestiques to pace my GC rider but they started to burn themselves out. Those mountains are tricky.

My favorite races to play are Paris-Roubaix and Tour of Flanders. I stay near the front and drive a paceline to try and counter attacks. When the race hits the cobbles and climbs I'll be in front to possibly cause a massive split in the peloton, which usually happens as crashes of +30riders wreck havoc and split the group into pieces. Towards the end of the race, there are usually 10 escape groups, with 1 or 5 riders each, going for the win.

During one of the Continental races, I tried a different approach to racing. As usual, I had my domestiques drive a paceline during the start. As soon as a attack occurs, i send a stronger rider to counterattack. Depending on the strength of my counterattacker, the computer will usually respond and reel in the break to avoid letting my counterattacker gain significant distance. As a result, all attacks are nullified but I still have my domestiques controlling the pace with my race favorite protected.


----------

